# The Tax plan??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What are peoples thoughts?

I am kind of torn on it. (like I expressed before). Because without collecting money and not reducing spending.... our deficit will grow. So we need government cuts to balance things out and growth on exports and what not.

But one thing got me is when I see all the Dem's crying about how this is horrible bill for the common people.... how is that?

1. Child credit goes up to $2000 per child as long as you show a SS# for the children - GOOD
2. The standard deductions double for single and family classes - GOOD
3. There is a new $500 child dependent tax credit which is for children who don't qualifiy for the $2000 credit (over 18) - GOOD
4. It takes away a tax credit for parents who's kids are in college - BAD
5. People who's income is from 49K - 86K will see an average savings of $930 - Good
6. People who's income is 86K - $149K will see an average savings of $1800 - Good
7. Individual mandate gone!! - GOOD (this depends on if you think if the ACA is a success or failure)
8. They capped the mortgage deduction to $750K - GOOD/BAD
- How many middle class people are buying homes over $750K? Maybe this will help reel in prices of home. Don't know but it could. many wealthy people used this deduction and didn't care about the rising costs because this deduction off set their income growth. So this could put a stop to that. But who knows for sure... market will dictate if this trend keeps happening.

I know someone will come in and say "but the top 1% of earners will be getting a bigger tax cut".... well they also pay in millions of $$$ in taxes a year. Things in life are not fair. Also many people in the lower tax brackets get refunds in the mail.... many in the upper brackets don't. They get just a reduction in their either Quarterly payment or a deduction on what they owe in. They don't get a check back to spend. Life isn't fair and people need to realize this.

But again I am not 100% sure about this whole bill yet. Like I mentioned need to cut spending now as well!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

New vs Old tax brackets....

Tax Brackets New:
Single:
10% $0 - $9,525 
12% $9,525 - $38,700 
22% $38,701 - $82,500 
24% $82,501 - $157,500 
32% $157,501 - $200,000 
35% $200,001 - $500,000 
37% $500,001 or more

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/20/new-tax-b ... to=cbshare

Married:
10% $0 - $19,050 
12% $19,051 - $77,400
22% $77,4001 - $165,000
24% $165,001 - $315,000 
32% $315,001 - $400,000 
35% $400,001 - $600,000 
37% $600,001 or more

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/20/new-tax-b ... to=cbshare

Old Tax Brackets
Single :
10% - 0- 9K
15% - 9k - 38k
25% - 38K - 92K
28% - 92K - 192K
33% - 192k - 417k
35% - 417k - 419k (WORTHLESS IMHO)
39.5% - 419+

Married:
10% - 0-18K
15% - 18k - 76K
25% - 76K - 153K
28% - 153K - 233K
33% - 233K - 417K
35% - 417k - 471K
39.5% - 471k+

Will let you decide if it is good or bad. I looked up on google and it says that the median household income in the USA is roughly 56K.... that means people are getting a tax break. So why are people crying this is a poor bill??? Is it because they think they shouldn't pay taxes and the top 1% should foot all the bill????

Like I stated in the first post... I am still torn on this issue. But look at the numbers so far it seems ok for the common person. Some will see no change others will see a decrease in taxes.

Here is another website that shows the same thing I posted above except they didn't round the numbers... LOL
http://www.post-gazette.com/business/mo ... 1712200112


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

OK... I did a quick calculation on my end. I am a single guy who has no dependents and own my own business. So I do take liberties with itemized tax deductions. (which this bill was supposed to strip down so people cant use those loop holes.) I still did the math off of my last years taxes. With the new tax code and only taking the standard deduction for this up coming year (off my same numbers from last year of income)... I would go down in taxes with no itemized deductions... where last year I itemized.... Now it is only a small percentage and comes to something like $200 a year. But it is still a decrease. Granted I would like more back in my pocket.. but a little is still better than an increase. :beer:

Now I will just have to see if my itemized will drop me down even more... or will the standard deduction be what I will have to go with. Either way.. I see a deduction in my federal tax burden.

People do the quick math yourself and see how it works for you.

Again.... I am torn because if we decrease taxable income how will this decrease our deficit??? Need more changes to do that... cut spending!!!


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

In my mind, this is how it works. By lowering taxes on corporations, businesses and individuals working and producing something you grow the economy. During Obama's presidency we had around a 1.9% growth rate. All it will take is a aprroximate 3-4% growth rate to "pay" for the tax cut.

We CANNOT tax our way out of the deficit. Will NEVER happen. Economic growth is the ONLY way to do it because over taxing businesses and producing citizens has got us where we are the last 16 years. Companies move operations and jobs to countries with lower tax rates and we lose that part of the economy(taxes+ jobs and everything that goes with it.

Now another drag on our economy is regulations. They cost money. Billions of dollars. Remove SOME of these that are stifling economic growth and it will be a dual prong plus for growing the economy and lowering the deficit. Trump is right on this and the democrats are on the wrong side. There tax and spend has NEVER worked and NEVER will. John Kennedy and his generation of democrats would be ashamed of what their party has become.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

FYI. The GDP growth rate has increased to 3% over the last two quarters. If the tax plan didn't get neutered in the back and forth between house/senate this should improve over time. Clinton's tax cuts had this effect last last time the deficit was reduced and we had fewer regs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

North.... I agree with you 100% on everything you said.

We need to cut some regulations out there on businesses. Especially AG and stuff to do with diesel emmissions for truckers. BTW on the truckers.... who bought up all the rail roads and what not.... hmmmmm...... Friends of the democrats and major backers of the DNC.....the dems pushed for many of these regulations!!! Bill Gates and Warren Buffet is the answer!!!! Follow the money people. Also the same can be said about Republicans. But again always follow the money and yes get opened up.

Other peoples thoughts on this Tax Plan???

BTW... it was voted on again by party lines. Which I hate to be honest with you. This is why we see all the turmoil in our country with the us vs them type mentality.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

OK... now I typically say get your info from the MONEY section on MSN... but this article is slanted....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/personal ... id=DELLDHP

Title of the article: "Families are going to feel the pain losing this tax break"

So it would make you think that you will be hurt by this tax bill.....



> Value of exemptions
> 
> Under current law, a married couple with adjusted gross income of $75,000 and two kids would have a total of $16,600 in personal exemptions in 2018 (or $4,150 per person, due to inflation adjustments).
> 
> ...


Read the above it is all doom and gloom until you get what is highlighted.... So after all the up roar about how taking away this "deduction" will hurt you.... you still end up saving roughly $2100??? The deduction is down from $29,600 to $28,000.... but your tax bracket shifted down about 2%..... Slanted headlines.....

Who says the media isn't bias.... even the money section. :eyeroll:

The problem is this all needs to be redone in 2025 or 2027.... So only about 8-10 years of this. That is the issue IMHO.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another Slanted article....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

Title: "A look at some winners and losers under the GOP tax plan"

Now the first part is all about how big corp and rich people will benefit. Which they will. I will not argue that fact. It also talks about how "tax lawyers" will make more money from people looking for tax help on loop holes. OK? Oh no someone getting more clients is a bad thing.... :eyeroll:

Now this is where you need to read into it and people grasping at straws IMHO...



> THE UNINSURED
> 
> The tax bill removes a penalty that was charged to people without health insurance as required by Obama's 2010 health insurance law as a way to hold costs down for everyone. By eliminating this mandate, the tax bill will likely deprive 13 million people of insurance, according to estimates by the Congressional Budget Office.
> 
> The repeal of the health insurance mandate will help preserve revenue to pay for the tax cuts. The government would no longer have to subsidize as many low-income people receiving insurance. This change would generate $314.1 billion over 10 years, according to the Joint Committee on Taxation.


#1... if you are uninsured you are now getting fined.... so get rid of the mandate you wont be getting fined. So it is a tax break. So that is the first thing wrong with this statement about UNINSURED.

#2... if will save our country $314 billion in 10 years for not paying out subsidies.

I will concede that it could make insurance on the market place go up for people because it could get rid of some of that funding from the fines. Which will make insurance unaffordable to some. But I wont go into that too much because people know how I feel about the ACA and how it is a crock of crap. But again a misleading article. Because if you are uninsured you would be paying a fine on taxes!!!!



> COMMUTERS
> 
> It could get more expensive to ride the subway or park your car near work. *Employers would no longer be able to deduct *from their taxes the cost of providing parking or transit passes worth up to $255 a month to workers. Bicycle commuters would also lose their benefit from companies.
> 
> Technically, companies could still offer this benefit. But under the tax bill, they will lose the financial incentive to do so. Such a change could have the effect of reducing ridership on public transit and possibly increase costs for riders on rail and bus systems.


#1... this is mainly for employers!! So if your employer decided to get rid of paying for your parking. You might lose it. Yet in the beginning part of the article it states corp taxes are getting cut. So this deduction should offset the employer losing this deduction. SO this is a stretch to find something wrong... IMHO.

(sorry having issues cutting and pasting)

Now the next two they talk about are things that will hurt people. 
#1 Like limiting taxes you can "deduct" to $10,000. Which is your state, property, and local taxes. Like stated places with high property taxes this deduction was good but now it will hurt them. It might make States and Local gov. redo their tax codes. But yes I think this one is bad for those people.

#2 Taxpayers after 2025..... Like mentioned above all of this goes away in 2025! So our elected leaders at that time will have to decide to either implement new tax laws or OK an extension of these. Which has been going on for years.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to be bombing my own post but keep reading more articles....

Some elected officials say this will do nothing for American workers... HMMMM...

"AT&T giving $1,000 bonuses to some employees"

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companie ... id=DELLDHP

Plus they say it will stimulate growth in the USA.



> CEO Randall Stephenson said in a statement. "This tax reform will drive economic growth and create good-paying jobs. In fact, we will increase our U.S. investment and pay a special bonus to our U.S. employees."
> 
> AT&T had previously said it would invest $1 billion in the U.S. if "competitive" tax reform legislation was passed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/personal ... id=DELLDHP

Another article a that is extremely slanted... it came from VOX and that should be no surprise.

But to break it down again...

Winners:
1. Corporate America
- Which just shows you could happen with what I posted about AT&T.
- The graph they have shows everyone will see some benefit even if it is 1%.... is that a bad thing???
2. Trump
- Which he was corporate America before he was elected.
3. Individual tax payers!!!!!
- How is this a bad thing. If you pay taxes you will see a benefit!!!
4. Tax Accountants and Lawyers
- Again someone getting more clients or someone changing professions... OH NO... :eyeroll:

Losers:
1. Individual Tax payers
- Again because these don't go past 2025. Also they state about how we determine inflation the new index raises slower.
2. Fiscal Conservatism
- Again like I talked about how can you cut taxes and expect to get out of debt... But North1 also hit on it.
3. Blue States
- Again talking about the mortgage deduction only going to $750K and the $10,000 deduction on other taxes limit.
- Which again mainly hits upper middle class and the wealthy.
4. Obamacare
- Like I stated before about getting rid of the mandate could see less people in the market and the fine goes away to help fund.

So again I think people are grasping at straws here: The losers....
#1 loser goes away if our elected officials in 2025 re-enact these tax provisions.
#2 goes away if corp America re-invests back in the USA in jobs and wages.
#3 pretty much hits those damn 1%ers that everyone hates. Or the more wealthy! But yet I can see this as a bad one.
#4 this is already draining out nation and people's bank accounts. Hopefully this will kick people in the rear end to actually do something good for our health care..... but only time will tell.

I hate to say it the more I am reading about this tax plan it is looking pretty good for the common man. Only two hiccups is to see how it hits the Health Insurance Market place and how many people are effected by the $10,000 cap on taxes you can deduct and the $750,000 cap on mortgage deduction.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Man, you are definitely on top of things. I too agree with your assessments. I just do not get this Democrat BS about robbing money from the poor and Tim will get a chunk of coal in his stocking. Do they really believe the manure they are shoveling and do they believe the general public cannot see through it?

Prior to this tax plan the United States had the 3rd highest corporate income tax rate in the WORLD!!! For Gods sake only the United Arab Emirates and Chad we're higher. The AVERAGE rate for the world is 22.6% and we were at 39.1%. I believe Canada is at 28% with a manufacturing and processing rate deduction bringing it to 15% for some.

Is it any wonder we are pitiful in economic growth. Canada is already scrambling and calling for Trudeau to hurry up and get something in the works to compete. That should tell you right there how we have been pouring water in the fuel tank of our economic engine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I read that too about Canada.

So that should proved that they don't want to lose the $$$ that is going across the border for manufacturing and other stuff.

Also here is another article by the MSN Money section. The article starts to be misleading (I think because all the people who write or work for money are the 1%ers....) Anyways it states how this plan isn't that good. But then shows how eight family's would get effected by this.....

Lets just say the only ones in the "red" from this tax plan are people who earn more than $1 million and own two homes or more!!!! the rest see a benefit. Granted a slight benefit. But still a benefit. So are these peoples ice cream too cold too?????

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/personal ... id=DELLDHP

I know this is way to early to really see how everyone will be effected by this new tax changes. We will all know more come April when you either do your taxes or talk with your tax planner. Just remember all of this come election time. Remember the people who voted for or against this. Like I stated from what I have been reading so far is that the majority of the middle class and lower class will see benefits. Some might be slightly... (Like I mentioned I will see about $200 or so difference).... yet it is a difference!!! Again this was voted on pretty much party lines (no dems voted for this). So if you were effected in a good way... remember this.... if you were effected in a negative way.... remember this. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to bomb this again..... but another article...

This one is a "fact Check". Read when some of the stuff was said.... November! So of course things changed.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/factcheck ... id=DELLDHP

I was having issues copy and pasting.... but here is a summary again...

#1.... Trump says "largest tax cut in history"
- Of course it isn't and it is just how he brags.

#2.... Pence says "middle class miracle"
- They nit pick because it isn't a "miracle" . It is a modest help. Again.... isn't it better than no help???

#3.... Shummer says "bill increases taxes on lots of middle-class people. ... According to the Tax Policy Center, the top 1 percent of earners in our country gets 83 percent of the benefits"
- Most of this is based off of the tax cuts ending in 2025. So this happens in 2025. Again our elected officials at that time can keep these cuts if they want too!!!

#4.... Pelosi tweeted "86 million middle class families get a tax hike."
- Again this is in 2025 when the cuts expired! So if it is a good thing will our elected officials keep them or not???

#5.... Trump says "Obamacare has been repealed in this bill"
- It isn't.... but funding is getting cut and the mandate is gone. I think he just wants to toot his own horn because the Republicans failed to get a health care law or change passed.

#6.... Trump says "When the mandate gets repealed it means Obamacare is repealed because the mandate is where they get their money"
- Again is false and I think he just wants to toot his horn and make it seem like he is hitting on all of his promises.

#7.... Trump says, "GDP is at 3.3... why not see a 4,5,6 growth... lets get a 4,5,6 growth"
- Again we don't know how it will effect growth until the future and people start to get money back in the pocket. So he is again bragging and just trying to rally people up.

#8.... Speaker Ryan said on NOV 2, "The tax code would be so simple you can do it on a post card"
- Again this isn't true of this bill. It was when they had 4 or 5 tax brackets back in NOV. So this article is slanted to show Ryan in a bad light. But again the tax code is never simple. But what is simple is people who were just a couple thousand over the standard deduction with itemizing. Now can just tax the standard deductions and come out ahead and don't need to itemize!

#9.... Trump said BACK IN OCT, "there is a great spirit for it and people want to see it"
- They come and say his ratings are low and people are not 100% behind it and stuff like that. Again look at the time when he said this.

So again this is slanted to make Trump look dumb and look how this administration is failing. Just by the order of this article and the facts. Who says the media isn't slanted. Remember most people only read the first couple of paragraphs in an article and skim the rest if any of the rest. So media bias???? The people really sounding like idiots are the Dem's who are crying foul 8 years in the future. Yet in the present day it looks to be good.

Again on this tax change.... I see nothing really wrong. Other than a president who loves to brag and over exaggerate stuff. Which if anyone knew of Trump beforehand.... he is that way. Just like the guys you know who say they shot a 160' deer then when you get a tap on that deer it is 135. Or the guy who says they pass up 140" 8pt bucks all the time (or for you guys out west 4x4's)..... I am sorry 140" 4x4 or 8pt is a big deer!!!! Odds are they are passing up 125" to 130's. Anyways... We are on a hunting forum so thought I would throw that out there. Or the guy who catches 17" perch all the time..... when they are 12"ers... :beer: Sorry ice fishing season couldn't resist that one.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BomQxCG ... pp=desktop


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... id=DELLDHP

Remember what I stated about home prices because of this bill.

Look at the above link. It says that values could decrease.

Again this isn't good news for people who want to sell a home and cash in. But it shows that homes are starting to get inflated again. Same with new construction. Will this help from having another housing bubble??


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Quote of the day.

"It's so cold today democrats have their hands in their own pockets." ;-)

Anonymous


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Man, you are definitely on top of things. I too agree with your assessments. I just do not get this Democrat BS about robbing money from the poor and Tim will get a chunk of coal in his stocking. Do they really believe the manure they are shoveling and do they believe the general public cannot see through it?


The democrats want us to forget that JFK had the same attitude about taxes and growth as Reagan and Trump. I guess if a democrat does it it's good, but if a republican does it it's bad. If anything good happens they want the credit. They will actually step in the way of good things if someone else gets the credit. Unfortunately I think that describes both sides. We need term limits so bad.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Talk about taking credit for anything??? Trump,a Republican takes credit for EVERYTHING. Doesn't matter if he had anything to do with it or not.And always exaggerates. Everything he does is the best,the most,the greatest, the smartest, the awesomest, the hardest,the brightest and the biggest. He will never run out of adjectives for how good he thinks he is. There is NO Democrat or Republican for that matter who takes credit like Trump.Not even close.Just ask him how good he is. I'm sure he will tell you using one or more of those adjectives above........ :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obama and Hillary both beat Trump at taking credit when they have done nothing. Obama used me or I in his speeches beyond what was it 50 times or more. Trump comes off a little more like Rush Limbaugh. Rush drives the gullible nuts because if you actually listen he has a humble streak and his braggadocious is simply his humor to drive the liberals nuts. Like his constant defeating liberals with half his brain tied behind his back. Listen to Trump and Rush and see if you hear 10% of the I, I, I, I that you heard from Obama. When Rush starts bragging I start laughing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I would disagree about Obama taking more credit than Trump. Listen to Limbaugh???? Not on any of my radios. I listen to KFAN or XM radio.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

You are correct on his.... This is the GREATEST, BEST, etc.. He does say those things in his speech. But I don't really care if he uses adjectives. I just care about outcomes. He is a bragger. If people didn't know that before he was elected. Then they lived in a bubble. But again all I care about is outcomes. I will admit that his last speech was all about "we" there was no I's in it. Which I hope brings people together. I hope in 2018 he can bring the nation together. Bring the political parties together to work as one for our nation. It was something Obama tried to do but failed at. We can go into finger pointing because many Republicans didn't work with him. But he also was so one sided as well. He also kept blaming Bush and Republicans for stuff. This is one thing IMHO Trump needs to stop doing is pointing fingers at Democrats.

Anyways I cant wait to see how this tax thing boils out but so far all I have seen or read was good things. There was a CBS piece where they took three family's from around the nation at different income levels and shows how this bill will help them. They put in some of the negative...ie: they cant take certain deductions. Yet still come out good.

https://www.truthrevolt.org/news/cbs-ac ... t-tax-cuts


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck......I hope you are right in trying to work together. But I just don't see that happening. The 2018 mid term elections will keep the Democrats from doing that. After all during Obama's 8 years,it was the Democrats vs the Party Of No. Democrats will do the same thing as the Party Of No did.....they will be against everything Trump wants.

I am also interested to see how take home pay increases with that $24,000 deduction. We have been itemizing. Also moving from ND to Minn. will bring changes for us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

Welcome to the USSR of MN... LOL They like to tax! I am not sure what ND state taxes were for u....But I'm sure MN gets more than their fair share IMHO.

Oh I agree with you on the "party of NO"... but if you look at the stuff he wanted while in the office was all one sided. Hopefully the REP and Trump can not make things one sided and try to find good common ground. We will just have to wait and see. But again if they play childish games and say "well your party did it with Obama".... that shows how childish politics has become. Part of the reason why Trump won. (even though he is pretty childish with his twitter and what not)

Like I have always stated is that no matter what political party you side with or lean towards.... you are in the minority of the populous. The country is about 40% Dems, 40% Rep, and 20% third party or "neutrals". So again if any politician only votes on "party lines" they needed to be ousted IMHO. People know I lean right... some think I am totally that way but I am not.

So lets hope in 2018 is a time we as a nation can come together. Trump reels in his "rhetoric" and can hopefully bring the nation together. Here is to being optimistic in 2018.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think we have to wait and see. We already have seen that the Rep. Congress has shown they will not take any input on legislation. Look at the Obama Care and the tax bill. Democrats were not allowed any input on either. There was no discussion on the floor. Democrats got the 500 page document the same time as you and I. As long as one party holds the majority they will allow no input or discussion.

The only way there will be compromise is if Democrats win back either the House or the Senate. If things keep going the way they are the Dems will win back the House. The Senate will be tougher.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken.... Some were invited to discuss stuff and did a "grand stand" and not show up.... Pelosi and Shummer.

But yes you are correct everyone needs to grow up and not do this them vs us BS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ken.... Some were invited to discuss stuff and did a "grand stand" and not show up.... Pelosi and Shummer.
> 
> But yes you are correct everyone needs to grow up and not do this them vs us BS.


Sounds like Pelosi and Shummer are part of the party of no. :rollin: They are all a bunch of self centered power mongers. Now that little runt from Florida is going to take the back stabbing role when McCain leaves.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Ken.... Some were invited to discuss stuff and did a "grand stand" and not show up.... Pelosi and Shummer.
> ...


Democrats learned from the best at saying no to everything. The old saying will come true....."What goes around, comes around." oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ken,

That is sad but true.... and shows how much BS all of these elected officials are. ALL OF THEM. would rather fight among each other and get paid to do nothing. Than help the people who elected them.

Like I have stated before. If any elected official only votes on party lines it shows they are not doing their job. They need to remember they represent their whole state not just the people who voted for them. That is what is lost in this world.

Now again on this tax bill. The only negative I have been reading and hearing people talk about is that with less money coming in it will raise our debt. Which is true. So we as a nation need to cut the fat. Now many people are speculating that medicare is going to get cut along with other social programs... ie: food stamps, welfare, etc. Only time will tell. Also only time will tell if more companies re-invest back in the USA. Which some have stated they will. Just a matter if more will follow suit.

One thing I like is that Facebook and Apple both said that they would just reward investors. Well two things to note... Those two companies lean hard left. Also that if they send dividends to investors.... That gets taxed!!! Unless it is just a stock grab. But if it is cash.... that gets taxed. Just saying... :beer:

But one thing that popped into my head is that we are not hearing about Czars like we did in Obama's terms. I don't know if Trump has any or what the deal is. Just making notice that we are not hearing about them. Unless he is naming them something else... :lol: But think of it. If he has 20 less Czars than Obama with a czar making just 50K... that is 1 million saved from the budget. There is a cut right there. Also the people *****ing how he hasn't appointed X amount of people and it shows his failure. Well is it that or he thinks they don't need to be hired? Again cutting money from the budget. I know Sarah Huckabee once touched on this in a press conference. She stated something like, "the president doesn't think we need these people and doesn't need the huge cabinet to run the country. It is saving the tax payers money". Again don't know if this is true or just a spin on the road blocks that are happening.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/retireme ... id=DELLDHP

Another article showing that a company is "giving back" to its workers with the tax reform.

So another company reinvesting money into it's employees. Which means more money for the US citizens.


----------

